# bajaban y volvían a bajar del escurridor



## Charlotte10

bonsoir tout le monde. J'ai un extrait de "Cigarillos Mauser" de l'écrivain paraguayen Augusto Roa Bastos à traduire. Je ne parviens pas à traduire l'expression "bajaban y volvian a bajardel escurridor" dans la phrase " se puso a tararear roncamente en la cocina, removiendo perezosamente las ollas, fregando infiniamente os platos ya limpios que bajaban y volvian a bajar del escurridor". comment l'auriez-vous traduit?


----------



## Paquita

Je traduirais littéralement...

J'imagine que ce qui t'ennuie c'est "escurridor" que notre dictionnaire traduit par "passoire" http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/escurridor
mais qui, dans ton contexte doit être semblable aux versions "hautes" comme ici : 

http://www.muebleriasportillo.com.mx/Portals/0/productimages/451948.jpg

http://2.fimagenes.com/i/4/3/41/am_52474_1427619_36360.jpg

que nous appelons"égouttoir"
https://www.google.fr/search?q=égou...K00wX324GYBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=635


----------



## Charlotte10

au fait, ce qui me dérange ce sont es verbes bajan et volvían a bajar que je ne parviens pas à traduire.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Peut-être qu'il s'agit, comme dit Paquit&, d'un égouttoir à vaisselle (escurreplatos) accroché sur le mur, en haut.
 Est-ce que l'écrivain utilisera le verbe _"bajar"_ afin de personnifier les assiettes ?
 Pourrait-on dire en français "les assiettes descendaient et redescendaient..." ? Ou ça semble bizarre en français ?  Bonne nuit !


----------



## Paquita

DOBRA said:


> Pourrait-on dire en français "les assiettes descendaient et redescendaient..." ? Ou ça semble bizarre en français ?



Oui, ça semble bizarre, en effet... mais c'est pourtant ce que dit l'auteur.

Je ne suis pas traductrice, mais en tant que lectrice, je "vois" très bien cette scène-là, à ma façon. 
Reste à savoir si elle colle au contexte, qu'on ne nous donne pas, comme d'habitude,  bien que ce soit *indispensable et obligatoire*. (norme 3 : http://forum.wordreference.com/announcement.php?f=10&a=118) , et ici plus encore que d'ordinaire. 

Alors, au risque de commettre un magnifique contresens :

Quelqu'un (on ne sait ni qui, ni pourquoi) passe son temps à laver et relaver des assiettes propres, et le narrateur est impressionné par le geste qui consiste à les prendre dans l'égouttoir, les relaver, les remettre et recommencer indéfiniment. Mais pour décrire la scène, il se contente d'un seul mouvement, comme si l'autre était encore plus machinal ou allait de soi et il dote ses assiettes d'une sorte de volonté propre. Un peu comme dans l'expression: se me olvidaron las gafas, dans laquelle le locuteur n'est coupable de rien puisque ce sont les lunettes qui se sont perdues.

D'où ma réponse : traduction littérale. Si on traduit autrement, on perd tout le côté "visuel" de la description. 
Juste une idée, dont je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut, et qui est peut-être tout simplement farfelue, je vois peut-être des images qui n'existent que dans mon imagination. Allez donc savoir


----------



## Charlotte10

d'accord mille merci à tout le monde. c'est VRAIMENT gentil de votre part de m'accorder un peu de temps.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Charlotte,

Alors, en définitive, ces assiettes qui n'arrêtent pas de dégringoler dans l'évier, elles le font bien comme si c'était automatique et obligé ? Paquita a bien visualisé la scène ? Tu as traduit ça comment ? Juste par curiosité, car ce n'est pas marrant de rester sur sa faim après s'être donné du mal pour répondre, même si moi je n'ai pas participé dans ce fil... 

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je le vois comme Paquita. Je dirais: *qui...de l'égouttoir*. Ah, pardon, c'est à Charlotte de traduire d'abord.
A plus tard.


----------



## Charlotte10

Alors d'abord merci pour votre aide. J'ai finalement décidé de mettre qui descendaient et redescendaient. J'ai rendu le devoir ce matin. Je pense avoir la note vendredi prochain. Je vous dirais ce qu'il en a été. Encore merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Paquita

Gévy:

El contexto: un "rito de iniciación" de un chico de 12 años por parte de una "negra" que le entrega un paquete de cigarrillos (o más bien como lo vimos en otro hilo "crespa pólvora amarilla, tóxico trueno silencioso de nicotina") dándole cita al día siguiente en el monte para que se lo fume. Total que "Cuando lo encontraron estaba muerto, o casi muerto" por culpa del tabaco de marras. Y mientras lo van buscando los de la casa, inquietos de su desaparición, la negra sigue fregando sus cacharros "haciéndose la desentendida"...

En el texto que conseguí a duras penas encontrar en la red (es un pdf y hay que descargarlo  http://bibliotecaignoria.blogspot.c...ugusto-roa-bastos-el-trueno.html#.Uu0uPvszr2B)

los verbos están en singular por lo que el sujeto no son los platos sino la negra... y mi teoría (respaldada por Gurb )  se desploma por completo


----------



## Henry Days

Es verdad, la frase dice (en la versión que dio Paquita) "que bajaba y volvía a bajar del escurridor", a diferencia de la frase que citó Charlotte que ponía los verbos en plural. Lo que sucedía es entendible en las dos frases. Los platos bajaban (porque la negra los subía y los bajaba), o a los platos los bajaba la negra, que los lavaba sin cesar. Obviamente la traducción cambia, pero la propuesta ("descendaient et redescendaient") me parece que es fiel al original en cualquier versión, aunque no sea literal.

Habría que ver cuál versión de Roa Bastos es la más fiel, si la que tiene Charlotte (en caso de que la haya transcripto bien) o la de internet.


----------



## Charlotte10

Dans la version que mon professeur m'a donnée c'est bien "bajan y volvían a bajar". Peut-être que c'est une erreur de sa part. Ce serait possible étant donné que ce n'est pas la première coquille que je trouve dans son texte.


----------



## GURB

Une solution intermédiaire: *...qui allaient et venaient de l'évier à l'égouttoir* (étant bien évident que l'égouttoir se situe généralement au-dessus de l'évier)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,



GURB said:


> Une solution intermédiaire: *...qui allaient et venaient de l'évier à l'égouttoir* (étant bien évident que l'égouttoir se situe généralement au-dessus de l'évier)


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi GURB, je ne vois pas la nécessité de citer l'évier ni même les allées et venues  que (il aura ses raisons) l'auteur n'a pas jugé bon de décrire.

Je sais que la copie est rendue mais d'autres possibilités :
- qui ne cessaient / n'arrêtaient (pas) de descendre de...
ou si finalement le sujet est la "negra" :
- qu'elle...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> - qui ne cessaient / n'arrêtaient (pas) de descendre de...



L'auteur n'a pas écrit que "no dejaban de" et cela ne m'évoque pas la même chose...

Je ne vois pas les mêmes assiettes remonter avant de redescendre, mais des assiettes différentes descendre sans cesse car très nombreuses. Il est clair que dans le texte, la negra veut paraître occupée pour qu'on ne lui pose pas de questions, qu'on la laisse tranquille. L'auteur le précise d'ailleurs "se hacía la desentendida"

 L'abondante vaisselle serait pour elle un alibi réel, elle fait son devoir de servante, elle est à sa place normale tant qu'on ne lui donne pas un autre ordre.


Subjectif, bien entendu.


----------



## Henry Days

Paquit& said:


> Je ne vois pas les mêmes assiettes remonter avant de redescendre, mais des assiettes différentes descendre sans cesse car très nombreuses. Il est clair que dans le texte, la negra veut paraître occupée pour qu'on ne lui pose pas de questions, qu'on la laisse tranquille. L'auteur le précise d'ailleurs "se hacía la desentendida"


Pues a mí me parece que sí son los mismos platos. Pues el texto dice "fregando infinitamente los platos ya limpios, que bajaba y volvía a bajar del escurridor". Es decir que fregaba los platos "ya limpios", que los bajaba una y otra vez del escurridor para seguir fingiendo que tenía tarea. De otra manera, habría que pensar que la negra puso todos los platos limpios en el escurridor, para fingir su tarea. No creo que exista un escurridor tan grande que pueda hacer que una empleada parezca hacer una tarea "infinita". 
Estoy de acuerdo con la versión de GURB, me parece que la tarea del traductor es ser literal... hasta cuando sea posible, es decir que el lector de la nueva lengua entienda lo mismo que el original, con la misma naturalidad. Después, agregar, sacar, modificar.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Henry:

Creo que le he expresado mal... Cuando digo que "no veo los mismos platos"....quiero decir que no los veo si se traduce "qui ne cessaient / n'arrêtaient (pas) de descendre de..." que no me parece corresponderse  con exactitud con "bajaban y volvían a bajar" 

A mí también me parece que son los mismos platos.  "descendaient et redescendaient" lo expresa bien sin necesidad de recurrir a añadidos.


----------



## Charlotte10

Bonjour tout le monde. Ca y est mon professeur m'a rendue ma copie. Je tiens à vous remercier. J'ai eu 16.5. J'ai finalement traduit par " qui descendaient et redescendaient de l'égouttoir. Visiblement cela lui a plu car il l'a laissé tel quel. Merci encore


----------



## Paquita

J'imagine que ton 16,5 n'est pas dû seulement à la traduction de ces deux verbes....
Contente d'avoir pu t'aider à y voir clair  et bravo !


----------

